# When did you started having DP?



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

*When did you started having DP?*​
Before 195000.00%Between 1950-195500.00%Between 1955-196000.00%Between 1960-196514.17%Between 1965-197000.00%Between 1970-197500.00%Between 1975-198014.17%Between 1980-198500.00%Between 1985-1990520.83%Between 1990-199500.00%Between 1995-200028.33%2000 to present1562.50%


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

There can be only explanation for the incidence of DP on the recent years. The entire civilised world revolves around technology and the usage of computers. Computer usage entails the starring of a fixed and non changing field of view object; The Screen.

There might be a correlation between the revolutution of the computers in the early 80's and the incidence of Dp.

Please take care and think when did you started having it?


----------

